# feet shuffling??



## Zavv (Nov 27, 2008)

HI everyone, thanks for reading this. I have eard of a technic in sword fight called feet shuffling wich would concist in a way to charge while in stands that don't allow normal walk nor running. I wonder tough if I heard the wrong thing and if it is the right thing (if not I'd also like the real name to allow further research.) Does anyone has the habillity to tell me basically how to do that and how to train it at home (home being anywhere where there is a great deal of space) please? Thanks for reading and answering, if it's the wrong therme please tell me the right one and still explain the basics. I am aware that martial arts and sword fight are not the same thing but sword fight is a martial art after all. Thanks to all.

Zavv Lon​


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 27, 2008)

Zavv said:


> HI everyone, thanks for reading this. I have eard of a technic in sword fight called feet shuffling wich would concist in a way to charge while in stands that don't allow normal walk nor running. I wonder tough if I heard the wrong thing and if it is the right thing (if not I'd also like the real name to allow further research.) Does anyone has the habillity to tell me basically how to do that and how to train it at home (home being anywhere where there is a great deal of space) please? Thanks for reading and answering, if it's the wrong therme please tell me the right one and still explain the basics. I am aware that martial arts and sword fight are not the same thing but sword fight is a martial art after all. Thanks to all.
> 
> Zavv Lon​


You can do any number of foot maneuvers while keeping your upperbody stationary. This is a method of moving that will keep your targets minimized.
Sean


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 27, 2008)

Zavv said:


> HI everyone, thanks for reading this. I have eard of a technic in sword fight called feet shuffling wich would concist in a way to charge while in stands that don't allow normal walk nor running. I wonder tough if I heard the wrong thing and if it is the right thing (if not I'd also like the real name to allow further research.) Does anyone has the habillity to tell me basically how to do that and how to train it at home (home being anywhere where there is a great deal of space) please? Thanks for reading and answering, if it's the wrong therme please tell me the right one and still explain the basics. I am aware that martial arts and sword fight are not the same thing but sword fight is a martial art after all. Thanks to all.
> 
> Zavv Lon​



What style of sword?  Eastern or Western?  Indonesian?  That would shape the answer to your question.  I'm also, bluntly, not sure exactly what you're asking. 

There are many types of footwork and body positioning to support the use of sword; some specialize in situations where there is lots of room to maneuver, others in situations with little or no room for maneuver.  The technique you're looking for may be as simple as shuffling your feet similar to a boxer or fencer, or it may be some rather complicated body shifts and sways.


----------



## General_Tso (Jun 11, 2009)

I am not sure I understand your question completely, but in Kendo, the feet shuffling is called "[SIZE=-1]Suri ashi". For other terms related to Kendo, you can check this out; [/SIZE]

http://www.gwu.edu/~kendo/Terms.htm


----------



## clfsean (Jun 11, 2009)

Lots of little steps


----------



## 7starmarc (Jun 11, 2009)

Not exactly sure what you're referring to. If you are trying to learn sword fighting, I would strongly suggest that you find yourself a teacher.

The blade arts (yes they are martial arts) should not be taken up in a do-it-yourself fashion (really no arts should). Unless you enjoy getting scars.


----------

